# Help!! I Need To Upgrade My Tv!



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

After I ordered my 27 RSDS and found these threads on towing I have come to the realization that I should upgrade my '04 Denali. I don't think that power is an issue but the wheelbase concerns me.

I would appreciate it if members that are towing something of similar size or have in the past would give me their advice on a new vehicle. I have owned many brands of vehicles and I have been pleased with my Denali but I'm not loyal to any particular brand. Specifics would be appreciated such as minimum wheelbase to consider, type of engine, etc. A crewcab is a definite must for interior space and I would like a truck that gets decent (as if one exists) gas mileage when not towing. Any help you can give me will be most appreciated. Thank you.

Veek


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

If you would like to stay in the large SUV area, I don't think you'd go wrong with a 3/4 Yukon XL or Suburban. Get the big engine, 8.1L, with 4:10 gears if you can find it. Plenty of power and wheelbase, too.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Veek,

All I can say is, take a good long look at the Nissan Titan.
I know I'm biased, but that is an ideal tow vehical for your Outback.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Veek,
> 
> All I can say is, take a good long look at the Nissan Titan.
> I know I'm biased, but that is an ideal tow vehical for your Outback.
> ...


I don't want to upset all of our Nissan owners. However, I have to ask this question.

The Titan has a curb weight of 5323 lbs. on the LE Crew Cab. It has a payload of 1198 lbs. What am I missing here???? The payload barely allows enough weight for the hitch of a 28RSDS???

What is the GVW of the truck, I can't seem to find it.? GCWR???

I need to know. I have been wondering for a while.

Hope I don't upset anyone with this question, as I know I am missing information here.....

Please educate me?

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Tim,

No offense taken at all. I have always enjoyed this discussion!









I will have to get back to you on the exact numbers, as I don't have them in front of me right now. The rear axle weight rating is the weak link on the Titan. I can assure you, however, that my crew cab has plenty of capacity to support the tounge weight of a fully loaded 28RS-DS, a 130# steel tonneau cover + bike rack + four bikes, and a resonable (but not huge) amount of cargo in the bed. Add to that the reserve capacity gained by the use of a W/D hitch and the Titan is easily capable of pulling the 28. I have a full length truck scale available to me at work, and I have spent a fair amount of time verifing all the numbers

Personally, I would not go much bigger. And it will not handle a fiver (really, what 1/2 ton will?). But I will not hesitate to recommend it for anything 28RS-DS or smaller.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the replies so far.

I'll look into the Titan as well as the Suburban.

I thought there was discussion on another thread where members were not recommending a Suburban to pull a 28RSDS. Or was that simply the 1/2 ton model? If members feel that the wheelbase and capacity are fine in a 3/4 ton Suburban I may opt for that route.

What does the 8 litre get for gas mileage with your TT and w/o it?

PDX, are there different engine options for the Titan. What do you get for mileage when pulling your TT compared to not pulling it?

Thanks. I appreciate your assistance.

Veek


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I think a 3/4 Burb would do fine with the 27 or 28RSDS with a quality hitch. A 1/2 ton version may not be sturdy enough for that size trailer. I have the 6.0L with 4.10 gears but from my readings you may want to find the 8.0L for that size Outback.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Veek,

Go Diesel. I happen to belive we will all be there in the future anyways so why not start now. It will be more than capable to handle the 28 under absolutely any situation, will get better gas mileage then anything out there and at the current end of year prices isn't much more expensive then vehicles of half it's capabilities. I happen to believe that they have huge value.

If you don't want to count paper plates or how many DVD's your kids bring then go 3/4 Ton!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Veek,

The 'Burb is a fine match for the 27RS-DS, but you do want the 3/4 ton.

The Titan only has the one engine (5.6L 'DOHC'), but it is a real brute. And mated to the standard 5-speed automatic it is a towing fool! Gas mileage could be better, but then it's a truck! I get 15.5-16.2 around town in daily driving. Towing, I get 8.0 at 65MPH. If I slow down to 55-60, I can see closer to 9.0-9.5, but that's hard to do, out West here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Veek,
> 
> The 'Burb is a fine match for the 27RS-DS, but you do want the 3/4 ton.
> 
> ...


Then you also have the Armada which is the same as the Titan but just with an SUV body
And there are plenty pulling 28 footers with it

Don


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Veek,
> 
> Go Diesel. I happen to belive we will all be there in the future anyways so why not start now. It will be more than capable to handle the 28 under absolutely any situation, will get better gas mileage then anything out there and at the current end of year prices isn't much more expensive then vehicles of half it's capabilities. I happen to believe that they have huge value.
> 
> ...


When the TV bug finally hits, that's where I'll be... in a diesel. If they ever put a diesel in an Avalanche, I have a feeling I won't be able to swat that TV bug no matter how big the swatter is.









Up here in Canada, 3/4 diesels have very, very good resale value no matter how many miles (or kms







) are on them.


----------



## tkeller37 (Jun 24, 2006)

I was pretty much in your same situation just a few weeks ago. DW and I orginally thought we wanted a light weight Hybrid, but after looking more and more, we found what we really wanted, we could not pull with our 05 GMC 1500. If it could, there were enough postings to make me leary and concerned most about safety. For me, a diesel truck was the best option. We bought a crew car Chevy 2500HD and now there are allot more options. We are really honing in on the 28RSDS. We know that in the futue we will want to upgrade to a fifth wheel and will have fewer concerns about the TV and what it can handle. So my best advice..try and think ahead. The TT that is right today may be different in a few years. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

If you are leaning toward the Nissan, you may want to wait till 2009









Heavy Duty Nissan 2009

I really, really like the Titan --but I also wanted a diesel...You can see which way I went. I tow a 23 now, but you never know what I will tow in the future









I am very happy with the 2500! I found cost savings going with a used 2500 with 16.5k miles on it (plus 3/4 ton diesel) made it difficult to buy a new Titan. I get 15.5-16MPG daily driving, 12.5 towing at 65-70 (flat Florida). I understand the GMC diesels get better milage and WOW are they full of torque (broke the backend loose and fishtailed a little bit on test drive getting on the highway with the salesman, thought his eyes were going to pop out of his head







)

I think a lot depends on how far/often you will tow. The 3/4 is much more truck like than my f-150...but that is one of the things I like about it.

Good luck--


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

This debate will go on and on...









I have a 3/4 ton Suburban with a 6.0 engine and have ZERO problems towing my 28RSS (loaded with more stuff then I care to speak of) over the Oregon mountains.

Not sure you really need the 8.0 engine, but if you like making a lot of stops for gas, then by all means get the 8.0, it will have power to spare for your NEXT upgrade.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

HootBob said:


> Then you also have the Armada which is the same as the Titan but just with an SUV body
> And there are plenty pulling 28 footers with it


That is correct, but you do have to bear in mind that the wheelbase is substantally shorter on the Armada.

If you are looking at the 'Future upgrade' debate, then I would submit that the Suburban (or any SUV for that matter) is the wrong choice, as that will eliminate the possibility of pulling a fifth wheel. And if you really want to plan for pulling a fifth wheel in the future with this rig, I would strongly recommend a one ton or better dually.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't plan on pulling a 5th wheel in the future so I'm not concerned about that issue.

Trying to build a Titan on Nissan's website is frustrating to say the least. That site needs improvement.

GMC's website doesn't give fuel data for the 8.0 litre. I wonder why?









PDX - with a list price of $35500 on a Titan what would you say I could negotiate down to?

If the 6.0 litre is sufficient in a Yukon XL 2500 they are much easier to come by.

I noticed on a dealer's website that the Titan's engine is E85 compatiable. I'll have to check if GMC's 6.0 litre is also E85 compatiable.

Thanks for everyone's input. I appreciate it.

Veek


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Veek...think you have a lot of information now. Let us know what you decide on.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Veek,

For a good Titan - or most any vehicle - price baseline, check out www.carsdirect.com.

As far as the E-85 compatibility, it is my understanding that most trucks (Ford, Chevy, Dodge, Nissan, etc.) have been E-85 compatible for several years now. The manufacturers use it as something of a loophole in the CAFE standards. It was never a big deal before, so was not advertised, but now that there is so much interest, the automakers are 'rolling it out' as a big new deal!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Keep us updated on your choice of TV
And you'll have to post pics of it
Good luck on you decision

Don


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Veek,

I have the '07 Chevy Brochure. They only make mention of having the 5.3L available w/Flex Fuel (E85).

The EPA doesn't require manufacturers to report mileage on 3/4 Ton vehicles.

I would think that you couldn't get more than $3K off a Titan.

The 3/4 Ton will save you in a bad sway situation don't think a 1/2 ton would. My little 21 almost got me in my former 1/2 Ton truck in an S-Turn. I feel that a 27 or 28 footer would have sent me off the road for sure.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Veek said:


> I don't plan on pulling a 5th wheel in the future so I'm not concerned about that issue.
> 
> Trying to build a Titan on Nissan's website is frustrating to say the least. That site needs improvement.
> 
> ...


The 6.0 is not flex fuel compatible....That I know of. I do know that my 2005 is not.

I think you would be fine with the 6.0 and you are correct they are much easier to come by. The big plus of the 8.1 GM motor is the Allison Tranny they pair it up with.........









Good Luck in your search!!!!

Tim


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

My wife called her brother who is a diesel mechanic. He strongly advised me not to get a diesel for the simple reason that I would use it daily to drive to and from work (which is only 5 miles) and since the diesel would not have time to warm up it will prematurely wear out. He said that diesels are meant to run and are not meant for repeated, short trips. He agrees that it could pull a building and the Allison transmission is excellent but for my situation does not recommend it.

His recommendation is to get a Sierra 2500 Crew Cab with the 8.1 litre and Allison tranny. Just like some have recommended on this site. If not that truck then he recommended a Ford F250 Crew Cab with similar engine and tranny although I'm not certain of the exact size.

All this happened right after I had stumbled across a 2005 Sierra 2500 Crew Cab with the Duramax diesel and Allison tranny. It had 23000 miles and was priced at $33,900. I thought that sounded like a pretty good deal but back to the drawing board.

I'll keep you posted. Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Just get the diesel and find a new job further away.









I'm sure any of the trucks your brother-in-law suggests will make a fine TV. Good luck with your search.


----------



## ggipson (Mar 24, 2006)

Veek said:


> After I ordered my 27 RSDS and found these threads on towing I have come to the realization that I should upgrade my '04 Denali. I don't think that power is an issue but the wheelbase concerns me.
> 
> I would appreciate it if members that are towing something of similar size or have in the past would give me their advice on a new vehicle. I have owned many brands of vehicles and I have been pleased with my Denali but I'm not loyal to any particular brand. Specifics would be appreciated such as minimum wheelbase to consider, type of engine, etc. A crewcab is a definite must for interior space and I would like a truck that gets decent (as if one exists) gas mileage when not towing. Any help you can give me will be most appreciated. Thank you.
> 
> Veek


I have a 2005 3500 Express Van (6.0 L vortec )tan TV for my 26RS..It is great! tows like a dream (towing pkg) and holds lots of people and cargo...kids sleep in it on the road also. I have removed the rear seat (has 4 benches) to carry cargo and people. got 11-12 mpg. Have to sell the 26RS (divorce) and do not need the large van w/o it. for sale now. tows approx 10,000 lbs. unlike a truck it has all the enclosed lockable space....served as a pseudoclass B also. contact me if interested. 404 502 1992


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Veek said:


> PDX - with a list price of $35500 on a Titan what would you say I could negotiate down to?


Veek,

I just checked on carsdirect.com, and it looks like you should be able to get between $5,500-6,000 off MSRP on a Titan, depending on hows it's equipped.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Veek,

5 mi to work in Minnesota during the winter is the same for Diesels or Gas. I could argue though, that if you plug in the diesel then it would warm up faster.

$33K for a used Diesel is not that great of a price. Mine new was a shade over $36K. I got a heck of a deal but it wasn't magic and it is repeatable as long as the same rebates are available.


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

If I would get a GMC Sierra 2500 does it matter whether it is a short box or standard box when pulling something like a 27RSDS? Finding a new 2006 in my area with an 8.1 litre and 4.1 axle hasn't been easy so far. Thanks for your help.

Veek


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Veek said:


> Finding a new 2006 in my area with an 8.1 litre and 4.1 axle hasn't been easy so far. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Veek


You may have to ask your dealer to check with other dealers up to 250-300 miles away. That's what I had to do to get my 2500 AV with the 8.1 liter and 4.10 rear axle. They ended up getting it from a dealer in Indiana, about 250 miles away.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Veek said:


> If I would get a GMC Sierra 2500 does it matter whether it is a short box or standard box when pulling something like a 27RSDS? Finding a new 2006 in my area with an 8.1 litre and 4.1 axle hasn't been easy so far. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Veek


Had my dealer ship our Suburban in from Denver, at NO cost to me. You're the buyer, make them work for your business.


----------

